# Weightlifting, eh?



## Clock (Mar 2, 2005)

My first journal, my goals are to increase my strength and size without adding too much weight.
My Routine
1 -----
2 Back/Bis
3 -----
4 Chest/Tris
5 Legs
6 ----- 
7 -----

Day 2 (Yesterday)
Back/Bis 
Lat Pulldowns 106.25x8 106.25x7 106.25x5
Bent Over Rows 90x9 100x6 105x4
Machine Rows 75x10 75x8 75x6
Curls 25x6 25x6 25x4


----------



## LW83 (Mar 2, 2005)

g'luck homie.


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 2, 2005)

I'll bookmark you and check up on you!!! Good Luck, stick with it, and LIFT like a MADMAN  

No Delts???


----------



## Clock (Mar 6, 2005)

Thanks a lot archangeland lw
Thursday: Chest
Bench 
90x8
100x5
110x3
Incline Bench 
80x3
85x1
85x3
CG bench


----------



## Clock (Mar 7, 2005)

Back Day
Pulldowns
106x8
106x6
106x6
Bent Over Rows
85x10
95x6
115x8
Machine Rows
62.5x10
75x8
75x7
Dumb Curls
15x10
20x7
20x5
Bar Curls
40x2
40x1
40x3


----------



## King Silverback (Mar 8, 2005)

Lookin good, keep it up!!!


----------



## Clock (Mar 10, 2005)

Chest Day
Bench
80x8
90x4
100x2
110x1
Incline
70x3
75x4
80x3
Dips
3
4
3
Dumbell Flyes
15x10
20x8
25x6
Wire Fyes
1.5x10
1.5x8
1.5x7


----------

